# Post pictures of your E92 taken at night



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

*My E92 on a rainy urban night*

Here are a few of mine on a rainy urban evening.

I took me close to two hours and dozens of shots to get these few keepers below.

They were all shot on a tripod with my Canon 40D using a f/1.8 EF 50 mm lens; mostly in Av and Tv modes.

I had to adjust Metering modes to get the pictures to expose to my liking.

Please look and let me know what I could have done better.

Post some pictures too.


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

*Soulful pictures*

I like pictures that tell stories, pictures with subjects that quickly pull in the viewers' focus. I think night shots have great potential to use lighting to bring about that focus.

Here's a crappy shot taken using an iPhone (with a wet lens ), it's the first snow fall, we've got a white tree, white car, and a white foreground. And it's mostly black and white


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely sexy. Love them all.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed. 

So your message guys is that despite my amazing technical skills, my shots are ordinary and would be better if they told a story?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

You're racist dude. Why does every pic thread you make have to be E92? :lmao:

Old pics, I don't have the black on the bumper anymore


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> You're racist dude. Why does every pic thread you make have to be E92? :lmao:


:lmao:

Welcome Jake.

I like your first pic a lot. 
Amazing light around/ above the car when you consider how much light you also had in the foreground.

In the last two pics, is that a handicap spot you are parked in? 

Your car is spotless. Compliments.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

hehe, thanks guys. My friend from fanatics took those pics with his Canon XS

In the first pic he used a led flashlight to get the camera to focus.

I'm about to pic up an XSI for $400!!!!!!!! OMFG


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic night shots! :thumbup: That is one thing I still struggle with is getting good night shots.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

You usually have very good pictures too.

I am sure you have good night shots too.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

v12 said:


> You usually have very good pictures too.
> 
> I am sure you have good night shots too.


Thanks, but nothing like the ones you posted. 

Now that I got my new camera, maybe that is something I will have to work on during my week off of work.


----------

